# Möchte jemanden werben



## Shurx123 (13. Dezember 2014)

Heyho zusammen 


ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem den ich Werben kann, ob wiedereinsteiger oder aber alter Hase, vollkommen egal!

Ich biete euch folgendes: 

Jahrelange XP
Gold / Taschen
Aktive Onlinezeiten.
Gerne auch mehrere Chars.
Humor


Was ich von euch erwarte :

Aktive Onlinezeiten da ich doch recht zügig durch den Content bis WOD durch möchte ( ich habs zu oft gesehen :/ ) Wenn mal was dazwischen kommt einfach nur eben bescheid geben und gut ist, dann sitz ich wenigstens nicht vorm Rechner und warte auf dich 
CD Keys ! ( Leider hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass viele einfach abhauen sobald die Keys von meiner Seite aus gestellt wurden. Gerne bin ich bereit 5 Euro dazu zu geben ( ca 45% des Kaufpreises ) )

Gelevelt werden würde auf Onyxia DE Horde

Was ihr spielt bleibt absolut euch überlassen, wobei es angenehm wäre wenn ihr nen Heiler spielen würdet und wenns geht kein Panda / Goblin ( zwecks Startgebiet)


Skype: m4cmorg4n einfach adden und wir können das ganze mal bequatschen.


----------

